# dental practice in australia



## dr.kavita (Aug 29, 2013)

hello!! can anyone here pls guide abt procedure for indian dentist to practice in australia.. n job prospects dere?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Job prospects depend on luck but the rest can be checked on internet.

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...her-struggle-in-short-video/article329066.ece


----------



## dr.kavita (Aug 29, 2013)

are u preparing?? alot of books r mentioned on internet.. can any one pls tell abt d basic n important ones to start with?? n preparation for short ans questions...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I am not a dentist. I can tell you about some good computer blogs though.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

dr.kavita said:


> hello!! can anyone here pls guide abt procedure for indian dentist to practice in australia.. n job prospects dere?



Dear Kavita,

I am sure you know the registration procedure to ADC. Regarding the books that you need to refer - Bouchers is an important book. 

Also refer to the below link:
Australian Dental Council Exam ADC | DENTALORG.COM

Regarding Jobs:
Dentists are widely required in Australia. Openings exist in cities like Sydney/Melbourne etc. and also in rural/regional/suburb areas. If you have a PR, you can decide to work wherever you want to. If you are in some other visa, there might be some restrictions. (Not sure about this).

If you have a PR, you can start working as a 'Dental Assistant'. Check these openings in seek.com.au

About us, we have a PR and my wife is a dentist preparing for ADC exams. Would be glad to connect you with her, if you are interested. We live in Bangalore.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## Dentist87 (Mar 22, 2015)

dr.kavita said:


> are u preparing?? alot of books r mentioned on internet.. can any one pls tell abt d basic n important ones to start with?? n preparation for short ans questions...


Hi Dr kavita, how are you? I am planning to give Australian dental board. I am very much confused about books.
Have you given Adc part 1 exam? I need to know from where should I start my preparation? Please mention some important Mcq and text books. And Do tell me the main weightage topics or subjects for this exam?
Waiting for your response.
Thanks.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Dentists are in huge demand in Australia, there is a shortage of them. Dentists are fairly rich over here and you can make alot of money if you are good. 

However keep in mind you won't be able to practice right away, there are many websites that guide migrant dentists on the various certifications you need to obtain before you can legally practice (own business or as an employee)


----------

